# Mk5 aux jack / ipod problem



## closenough (Oct 29, 2009)

I have 06 jetta, has an aux jack in the glove box. I cannot get the SAT Radio to switch to aux mode I want badly to play my Ipod!! I have tried pushing the cd button etc etc any new ideas or helpful information would be appreciated.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Mk5 aux jack / ipod problem (closenough)*

really







? hmmm...i push on the CD button twice to get to AUX
oh, 2007 GTI


----------

